# SEG freeview box IR code?



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

Anyone successfully using a SEG dvbseg cheapo box with their Tivo? Having troble finding a working IR set up... help?


----------



## paulpod (Oct 27, 2002)

guess i might need a different Freeview box then....


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

work out what the chipset is and see if anyone else used the same chipset on the offchance they used the same IR codes? sorry I can't be more help...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Try all the IR codes listed under the box make Freeview on Tivo one by one and see if any of them work using the IR wands.

Failing that if you can persuade a forum member who owns a Pronto remote to help out you can post him your remote, he can then capture the IR codes on the Pronto and send them to GarySargent (our forum moderator) to be included in an IR set-top box code update for our Tivos.

Alternatively if none of the above are possible then swap your Freeview box for a make that is supported by Tivo already.


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello,

I'm in the same boat. Just bought a Seg CDST 900 Freeview box because it has an RF modulator, and intended to use it with my Tivo to get local Irish DTT trial channels in combo with my existing Sky Freesat channels. Never thought about the IR codes. I haven't tried setting it up yet, so wondered if the codes have been identified?

Also (assuming I can resolve the IR codes issue) is there a tutorial anywhere about combining my RF Freeview output with my working Sky FreeSat setup. It's so long since I set up my Tivo I've forgotten all the various hacks involved in doing things.

Thanks.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

pipkato said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Just bought a Seg CDST 900 Freeview box because it has an RF modulator, and intended to use it with my Tivo to get local Irish DTT trial channels in combo with my existing Sky Freesat channels. Never thought about the IR codes. I haven't tried setting it up yet, so wondered if the codes have been identified?
> 
> ...


Just rerun the GS for Digital Satellite and Digital Terrestrial and Cable. Sky on Scart and DTT on RF. But I doubt TiVo will have any listings for the Irish DTT trial.


----------



## pipkato (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Fred.

I'm pretty rusty on all this as I haven't run the setup on Tivo for years, but I'm sure it won't have the details of the Irish DTT trials. However all I need is to be able to select Channels e.g. 1 to 4 and record from them. I'm not sure if there will be any way to schedule or control recording. They do have an EPG which I can see on the SEG Freeview box, but I have no idea how that setup integrates (or not) with the Tivo setup info.

I'll be keeping my Sky on the Scart, but do you know of any way to include the Irish DTT channels (connected via the SEG's RF modulator to the Tivo) in the Tivo selection process? Do I have to have the DTT info in the Tivo download details for it to work? If that's the case it looks like I'm stuck. And I still have to find those IR codes.

Regards,



Fred Smith said:


> Just rerun the GS for Digital Satellite and Digital Terrestrial and Cable. No hacking required. Sky on Scart and DTT on RF. But I doubt TiVo will have any listings for the Irish DTT trial.


----------



## B_M_N_1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I know its been a long time since this has been posted on but I have solved the problem, use the "Wharfedale" settings and it is the second or third option from the bottom. Hope this helps snyone with the "SEG" box


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

The SEG box is a Vestel clone, therefore there are several manufactures codes which work with it. I'm using one under Freeview 2.


----------

